# some training clips (grappling dummy, weapons)



## MAfreak (Oct 8, 2017)

i had some clips again especially after making some progress with weapons.
totally new to me were the grappling dummy and the western weapons.


----------



## Buka (Oct 8, 2017)

_"How many Martial Artists does it take to change a light bulb?"
_
Change? You want to change something? Nooooooooooo!


----------



## MAfreak (Oct 13, 2017)

Buka said:


> _"How many Martial Artists does it take to change a light bulb?"
> _
> Change? You want to change something? Nooooooooooo!


a good one, too.


----------



## Hyoho (Oct 14, 2017)

MAfreak said:


> i had some clips again especially after making some progress with weapons.
> totally new to me were the grappling dummy and the western weapons.


Well your actual video was grouped in YouTube with sex dummies! I dont know about the dummy work but I should lay off the sword stuff. Does not look too good at all


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 15, 2017)

Hyoho said:


> Well your actual video was grouped in YouTube with sex dummies!



Why do you think it is grouped with sex dummies?

Kind of a weird comment to make?


----------



## Hyoho (Oct 15, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Why do you think it is grouped with sex dummies?
> 
> Kind of a weird comment to make?



Look for yourself on YouTube. If you grapple with dummies that's were they index it. Hardly my fault I dont work for YouTube.

Did you actually watch the original video. Did you think it a serious MA contribution?


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 15, 2017)

Hyoho said:


> Look for yourself on YouTube. If you grapple with dummies that's were they index it. Hardly my fault I dont work for YouTube.
> 
> Did you actually watch the original video. Did you think it a serious MA contribution?



I did my suggested videos were other martial arts videos.  It wasn't "grouped" with sex dummies.



Hyoho said:


> Did you actually watch the original video. Did you think it a serious MA contribution?



And???  If you didn't like the video that is fine....no reason to be rude about it though.


----------



## Hyoho (Oct 16, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I did my suggested videos were other martial arts videos.  It wasn't "grouped" with sex dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> And???  If you didn't like the video that is fine....no reason to be rude about it though.



Well it just goes to show we should be careful how we label our videos.

I am exceedingly sorry. I didnt know you were admin.


----------



## MAfreak (Oct 16, 2017)

man, delivery guy and spectators indeed were wondering what kind of dummy this is!


----------



## drop bear (Oct 16, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Why do you think it is grouped with sex dummies?
> 
> Kind of a weird comment to make?



There are a few like that. Try to find a martial arts video where a girl out wrestles a guy.

Hell try to buy a wrestling uniform on EBay.


----------



## MAfreak (Oct 29, 2017)

its common for many people to bash or associate grappling, escpecially wrestling, with sexual and gay fantasies.
i guess, mostly just of jealousy because they know they would be smashed by wrestlers and the like but are to lazy to learn that themselves.


----------



## MAfreak (Oct 29, 2017)

its common for many people to bash or associate grappling, escpecially wrestling, with sexual and gay fantasies.
i guess, mostly just of jealousy because they know they would be smashed by wrestlers and the like but are to lazy to learn that themselves.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 29, 2017)

MAfreak said:


> its common for many people to bash or associate grappling, escpecially wrestling, with sexual and gay fantasies.
> i guess, mostly just of jealousy because they know they would be smashed by wrestlers and the like but are to lazy to learn that themselves.



Boxers do it because they are embarrassed about having skinny legs.


----------



## MAfreak (Oct 29, 2017)

well, good boxers should know how important leg strength is, no matter if striking or grappling.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 30, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Try to find a martial arts video where a girl out wrestles a guy.


I do have many clips on my computer. But I don't think it's proper for me to put that up. The girl might not mind , but the guy would.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 30, 2017)

MAfreak said:


> its common for many people to bash or associate grappling, escpecially wrestling, ...


You can still wrestle when you are 70. You just can't box at that age.

Thanks for sharing your clip. You have ground grappling dummy training. Do you also have any stand up dummy training?

This is one of my favor.


----------



## MAfreak (Nov 17, 2017)

thank you for the feedback. i think with 70 you can box to. surely with less power and andurance, but same is to wrestling.
i once met an old lady at work, she told me that she punched someone in the face who tried to steal her bag and he fled then.
on your question; stand up grappling dummy training makes 3 of the 4 grappling dummy clips in the video!?
unfortunately due to a lack of anatomical correctness, its not very good for ground training. maybe i will modify it to give it longer arms, and feet.


----------

